# Why the price difference??



## therabbits (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi

We're just looking to buy our first motorhome and are looking at the Tribute 650. 

However we can't understand why it is £10-20K cheaper than other comparable MH's. I understand it is not quite the same quality, but this difference would pay for an awful lot of fixing if/when things go wrong.

Is there any thing major missing from the Tribute....or is it just general cost cutting across the board?

Chris + Cal


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

therabbits said:


> Hi
> 
> We're just looking to buy our first motorhome and are looking at the Tribute 650.
> 
> ...


Hi, Trigano as a large company are able to source components on a vast scale at competitive cost compared to smaller van conversion manufacturers. We previously owned a Trigano Tribute (54 reg 2004) and whilst we enjoyed our time with this van after several years without a motorhome because we owned a static caravan, we did not find that the seating was 100% in comfort stakes (also used to make up the bed) and we found that there were several aspects which could have been improved, i.e. lighting, skylight, provision for t.v. etc We visited IH Motor Campers in Knottingley Yorkshire and we knew as soon as we saw their conversions that our next van would be an IH. As we could'nt afford a new one we were quite lucky in sourcing a used model and we are very pleased with the build quality and the cosy ambience of the van. I would like a bit more living space but don't know whether to part with my IH in favour of a coachbuilt motorhome, which would mean a bigger vehicle (not as easy drive/find parking spaces) and the possible prospect of water ingress( which we have experienced in the past). We have'nt seen an alternative to our IH at the present time.

Back to Trigano, we personally don't feel that the current models are built with the same care/design as the model we used to own, they do look very attractive but at the end of the day, they are still very competitive with their pricing. 
Dawn


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

*OWNING TRIBUTE 650*

Hi Therabbits
Is that two of you?(I won't ask why your named The Rabbits!), Anyhow back to the 650,We have had our's since May this year and we are very happy with it.The problems we have found are things you can live with or not its up to the individual,we found using the tiolet was a bit tight,so i altered the wall next to the door so it is now a double door,so much better and it cost very little to do .Next we found the foam in the cushions did'nt come up to scratch for a comfy nights sleep,so we had them re foamed at a cost of £400,The guy who did them makes Timberland seating,now very comfy.Next the seating is a little high,so we have two small stools, problem sorted.So for us it is now a great van,all of the fixtures and fittings seem up to the job and you get a great looking van at such a good price and it drives great.Like you i can't see where they spend an extra £10-20K on similar vans and you still have to pay extra for things like Alloys,Met paint,cruise control and the like.If you are looking for a bargain,check out Ottodefrost,who is selling his 650 due to health problems,i think 
Good luck with your search. Cheers Lazza


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*triganos*

Hello The rabbits,

We have a 550, I read Lazza's remarks about the upholstery - we maybe haven't used ours often enough to find trouble with it, we feel it is very comfortable and found the bed very comfortable, roomy too. This is compared to an Autosleeper Trooper where the bed was very hard, we had to take inflatable pads for underneath our sleeping bags, it was still hard and we could wake up with a sore back. The extra space in the 550 compared to that - the 650 is bigger - we found we were able to go a big shop, go to the garden centre for big plants, have all that in the van and still have room to sit with the table up and be able to use the toilet compartment.

I second Lazza's comments on Otto de Froste's 650, he has done a lot of the work you would perhaps do.

Jacobite


----------



## therabbits (Sep 28, 2007)

Many thanks for the replies they are extremely helpful. Have been on this site for a few weeks now just looking at the info, it has made us realise that we definitely do want to get motorhome. We will contact Otto regarding his Tribute.

Have a good weekend we are off to compete in the Great North Run !

Chris and Cal


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Hi therabbits,
I have PM'd you regarding the van

Very many thanks to to Lazza and Jacobite for mentioning our 650.

I really do like the Tribute, and there is just nothing to touch it for price.

We will miss ours very much, and we never really got to know her. 

It's no good denying that the workmanship is slightly below those at £10 more, but it still is the best value van around, and an absolute gem to drive.

Ours is still for sale, but we are not actively marketing it yet as I believe the right person for her is out there.

Regards O.


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

i think us owners of the tribby,s are a canny bunch, yes there are better conversions out there and better base vehicles,i would like a long wheelbase merc sprinter with the V6 diesel in and a top converter but have not got 50 plus k in the bank at present,

however,the tribby is possibly the best looking van out there and the base vehicle is as good or better than most,the balance of comfort and power is just right and is not left wanting,yes there are things that are not as good as others but 15k buys alot of modifications,most can be done upto a luxury spec for approx 2k,that includes reuphostering to say ih spec.

then theres the massive warrenty package, i feel theese vans will set the benchmark in value for money and fear for the rest of the convertors.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

I totally concur with the comments made here.
If you look at a recent post (subject of radios) you will see that Pabloh and myself have now totted up a total of 12000 miles in our 550's, and have nothing but praise for them.
Despite the comments re build quality our van has given us no problems at all, other than the dangly foot syndrome (solved by stools), and the (to me) really annoying toilet door which we have had reversed.
Since living in our van for virtually a month continuously we have thought we might switch to a fixed bed van (poor old souls we are), but looking at the spec of ours to the choices with fixed beds would have trouble justifying the move, even if we could afford the change.


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Just wanted to put a good word in for the Devon Sundowner. Similar price to the Tribby and it is an excellent, quality conversion, doesn't seem to be done on the cheap at all - no need to even put new foam in the beds, as they are very comfy. We wanted something with 4 seatbelts, as we're often ferrying the son and his girlfriend to places and the Sundowner was one of the few that offered this at a price we could afford.
We got ours in June and spent 4 weeks in Germany and Poland during the summer and haven't regretted our decision to splash out on a Sundowner. The VW is excellent to drive and in Germany you get chatting to other VW owners/enthusiasts very easily. You don't get a bathroom, but then we're a grubby pair when camping, given half the chance and we're usually found on a campsite anyway, where we do scrub up. We took a peak at one of the Tribby's at Todds last weekend, it looked very nice, but we won't be swopping.


----------

